# Lost kitten in Chertsey, Surrey



## Katelumsden (Jan 19, 2015)

Hello 
Our14 wk old kitten Minou got out of new catflap on Sunday morning by accident-
Area grove road, chertsey kt169dl.
We are hoping against hope that someone has taken her in, she is not microchipped yet or spayed.
She is black and white and v friendly, and very much missed.
Please if anyone in the area has seen her or could check their sheds I would be very grateful.
Thank you
Kate


----------



## Catharinem (Dec 17, 2014)

Hi, have you contacted local vets, RSPCA and council? Hope she turns up safely.


----------



## northnsouth (Nov 17, 2009)

Katelumsden said:


> Hello
> Our14 wk old kitten Minou got out of new catflap on Sunday morning by accident-
> Area grove road, chertsey kt169dl.
> We are hoping against hope that someone has taken her in, she is not microchipped yet or spayed.
> ...


Have you checked Kingsnorth the Vet?


----------



## Katelumsden (Jan 19, 2015)

Hello, she came back after 3 days! Utter mystery how as catflap is microchipped, but a happy ending! Thanks for concern.
K


----------



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

Sounds as if someone had her in, as I doubt a 14 week old kitten would stay out 3 days without getting lost, glad shes back though


----------

